# Order Compeleted



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I have not see a posting of a finished commission order so here goes. I have a (friend/customer) who gives me a nice order before Christmas every year. This year he requested two of the "I Have Secrets" boxes,

































eight all wood folding knives w/four of them made like a baseball bat and eight inlayed display boxes for them.









They are all finished as of today and will be delivered (2 1/2 hours away) to him Sunday. He uses these as Christmas gifts for friends and family. This has been the norm for the last several years. Of course I really like the order and getting to visit all at the same time. Thought you all would be interested at looking at the merchandise. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Very well crafted and neat projects!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Those are nicely made boxes.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful, well done.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Beautiful boxes, Vernon. I can see why he orders every year!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

As usual, a great array of fine craftsmanship. Well done Vernon


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Why go somewhere else when you are already buying the best. Nice work Vernon. I hope one of those knives is for me. I like the flutes on the boxes too.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Really wonderful boxes. Many ideas to remember for the future. Thanks.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## LostRiverWoodcrafts (Sep 29, 2017)

All I can say is I want to be on your friend's Christmas list! Those are absolutely beautiful. I admire your creativity and craftsmanship. Great job!


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments. Coming from your class of guys they really mean a lot.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Those are awesome and I would love it if someone gave one to me as a gift!


----------

